

Haml-i18n-extractor - shaiguitar
https://github.com/shaiguitar/haml-i18n-extractor

======
shaiguitar
[http://shairosenfeld.blogspot.com/2013/03/translating-
rails-...](http://shairosenfeld.blogspot.com/2013/03/translating-rails-haml-
templates-with.html)

